# WNBA player said she's gay



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Michele Van Gorp has no desire to be an activist. Although the Lynx center has never tried to hide that she is gay, the last thing she wants to do is push buttons or get in anybody's face about it.



Link to Star tribune.com: 

a gay wnba player


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

i bet there is atleast 3 gay playerson eachteam


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i try to follow the lynx, i dont think she plays for the lynx, does she? All i know is that she is a hard working player, and being gay shouldn't change her image


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Priest</b>!
> i bet there is atleast 3 gay playerson eachteam


What makes you say that? Because its a bunch of women athletes?

I can guarantee she's not the only one, but I'd bet that the percentage that are gay is no different than it is in the country in general.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

ain't nuttin wrong wit that


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This link is funny because I hope no one is surprised that there is a lesbian player. She wouldn't be ostracized like a gay man would be in the NBA, especially with so many women wanting to be bi-curious nowadays. :no:


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> i dont think she plays for the lynx, does she?


Van Gorp is still on the roster. She played 5 games this season but was placed on the IL with a foot injury.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

who cares if she's gay? i would be worried with her ability to score on the court then off the court.


----------



## CigarBoy (Nov 29, 2002)

If this is news then I am Elton John. I am sure nobody is surprised. Anyone who follows the WNBA knows that there is a pretty substantial number of lesbians in the league.

I think it has been discussed a lot over the years. The WNBA has taken its lumps over the issue. 

So lets discuss something that is new and hasn't been covered yet.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Wow, look at the stunned look on my face.

:| 


Guarantee your there's dozens more.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> I can guarantee she's not the only one, but I'd bet that the percentage that are gay is no different than it is in the country in general.


I don't know how to prove this but I am pretty positive that you are wrong about that.

Stuart


----------

